# Kohetsu Aogami Super 240mm



## tomashenrique (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi,i am reasonably new on Cheftalk, and i am really apreciating it.I am looking to buy a great knife for a reasonable price. I narrowed my search, and decided to buy a Kohetsu Aogami Super, 240mm. The problem is that I don't know if it's that great, because the only reviews that i found are from CKTG, and I would like to know your opinion. I'm looking for a strong and durable steel, a good wa handle, _ have medium sized hands, use a pinch grip, and i know how to sharp a knife well, so it wont be a problem._ Thank you so much for the answers right away!

Tomás


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

The reviews you read on _CKTG_ are all just fine. Buy the knife that you like and want, not what someone tries to sell you.


----------

